# Tracking silver collection programs



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Anybody know of a program where you can put in your silver coins and it will calculate your ounces, price paid vs price worth? I've heard of an app for Iphone but I'm an android user and it's only on iphone...


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

coinflation gives the total number of oz's and the value of the coins. subtract the give price from that you paid, the only problem is you have to do it coin type to coin type and it will not include the fair premium you might pay at a shop just the raw spot price value, hope this helps.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I keep track of that, and use coinflation daily but i want an app where i can catalog my silver


----------

